# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Μιχαήλ Ν [Michail N - Ευάγγελος Σ]

## pantelis2009

Όπως είχα γράψει πριν 3 μήνες στο γενικό θέμα ΕΓ-ΟΓ Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος στη θέση που θα έπεφτε το Σταύρος Ν θα ξεκινούσε το Ευάγγελος Σ το οποίο θα είναι 75 μέτρα μήκος και 16,5 μέτρα πλάτος. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες όπως βλέπετε είχαν έρθει πριν την καθέλκυση του Σταύρος Ν και όπως βλέπουμε οι πρώτοι νομείς έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται. Πλοιοκτήτης είναι ο κ. Λ. Νικολαΐδης, Ναυπηγός του  η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστής του ο κ. Μπεκρής. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-01-05-08-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γειά σου ωρε Παντελεήμων με τα ωραία σου !!! Πάντα .....πρωτοπόρος  στις αναγγελίες νέων κατασκευών προς αποκλειστική ενημέρωση απάντων των καραβολατρών ανά την επικράτεια !!!

_ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ λοιπόν το νέο αμφίπλωρο, και βέβαια αρκετά μικρότερο σε μήκος (γύρω στα τριάντα μέτρα) από το νεότευκτο _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη. Καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως είχα γράψει πριν 3 μήνες στο γενικό θέμα ΕΓ-ΟΓ Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος στη θέση που θα έπεφτε το Σταύρος Ν θα ξεκινούσε το Ευάγγελος Σ το οποίο θα είναι 75 μέτρα μήκος και 16,5 μέτρα πλάτος. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες όπως βλέπετε είχαν έρθει πριν την καθέλκυση του Σταύρος Ν και όπως βλέπουμε οι πρώτοι νομείς έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται. Πλοιοκτήτης είναι ο κ. Λ. Νικολαΐδης, Ναυπηγός του  η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστής του ο κ. Μπεκρής. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
> 
> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-01-05-08-2016.jpg





> Γειά σου ωρε Παντελεήμων με τα ωραία σου !!! Πάντα .....πρωτοπόρος  στις αναγγελίες νέων κατασκευών προς αποκλειστική ενημέρωση απάντων των καραβολατρών ανά την επικράτεια !!!
> 
> _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ λοιπόν το νέο αμφίπλωρο, και βέβαια αρκετά μικρότερο σε μήκος (γύρω στα τριάντα μέτρα) από το νεότευκτο _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_ του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη. Καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα !!!


Πράγματι οι εργασίες κατασκευής έχουν αρχίσει στο νέο αμφίπλωρο, και όσον αφορά το όνομα του, εμπεριέχει μία μικρή ιστοριούλα (το για ποιόν λόγο δηλαδή του δώθηκε) που ίσως την αναφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον !!!

----------


## leo85

Καλή άρχει να έχει το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ, άσε Γιώργο να έχει και λήγω αγονία να το μάθουν προς το τέλος. :Welcoming:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη οι δουλειές με το Ευάγγελος Σ με κατασκευαστή τον κ. Μπεκρή προχωράνε με γοργό ρυθμό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-03-28-08-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ας δούμε και μιά σημερινή φωτο του Ευάγγελος Σ από την επίσκεψη που έκανα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-04-31-08-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ευάγγελος Σ προχωρά ταχύτατα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με κατασκευαστή τον κ. Μπεκρή και ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-07-10-09-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε 2 σημερινές φωτο του Ευάγγελος Σ τραβηγμένες πάνω από το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-10-17-09-2016-copy.jpg ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-11-17-09-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως ήταν το Ευάγγελος Σ στις 22-09-2017 που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με κατασκευαστή τον κο. Μπεκρή.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-12-22-09-2016.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Ξερουμε τα σχεδια του πλοιου ;;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ας δούμε πως ήταν το Ευάγγελος Σ στις 22-09-2017 που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με κατασκευαστή τον κο. Μπεκρή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184770


Αν σκεφθεί κανείς πότε ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται, βρίσκεται σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο.

----------


## Psytair

Εχει ενα μηνα που εχει ξεκινησει η κατασκευη του

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του Ευάγγελος Σ που ανέβηκαν πριν λίγο στη σελίδα της. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-15-11-10-2017.jpg ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-16-11-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινές φωτό από την εξέλιξη στις εργασίες κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Να δούμε αν θα ολοκληρωθεί - καθελκυστεί με το όνομα _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ ή κάποια στιγμή μετονομαστεί (αρκετά πιθανό).

IMG_0299.jpg__IMG_0334.jpg__IMG_0349.jpg__IMG_0354.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Ευάγγελος Σ όπως τις είδε ο φακός μου σήμερα 28/10/2017 πάνω από εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας Γοργοϋπηκόου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-19-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως είχα γράψει πριν 3 μήνες στο γενικό θέμα ΕΓ-ΟΓ Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος στη θέση που θα έπεφτε το Σταύρος Ν θα ξεκινούσε το Ευάγγελος Σ το οποίο θα είναι 75 μέτρα μήκος και 16,5 μέτρα πλάτος. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες όπως βλέπετε είχαν έρθει πριν την καθέλκυση του Σταύρος Ν και όπως βλέπουμε οι πρώτοι νομείς έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται. Πλοιοκτήτης είναι ο κ. Λ. Νικολαΐδης, Ναυπηγός του  η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστής του ο κ. Μπεκρής.


Να δούμε τα πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά του _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ όπως παρατίθενται στο _hellasshipsales.com_,




> Keel laid 2017 - completion due spring 2018.
> Vessel will be under INSB  - *however, she is being built and equipped as per an IACS classed vessel!!!*
> 74.5m x 16.5m x 2.2m draft.  --  5.18m height of garage deck.  --  GRT 1000.  --  500 passengers - 90 cars OR 16 x 12m trucks.
> 13.5 knots service  speed  --  4 x Veth rudder prop system.
> Air-conditioned throughout. Accommodation for 14 crew.


όπως και το γενικό σχέδιο του.

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε 2 φωτο σημερινές από την πρόοδο κατασκευής του Ευάγγελος Σ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-20-04-11-2017.jpg ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-21-04-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Ευάγγελος Σ όπως τις είδε ο φακός μου στις 10/11/2017. Όπως βλέπουμε τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν έρθει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-24-10-11-2017.jpg ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-25-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη στο Ευάγγελος Σ έχουν φτάσει όπως βλέπουμε στη γέφυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-26-24-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις εξελίξεις στο Ευάγγελος Σ όπως αποτυπώθηκαν στο φακό μου στις 01/12/2017. Όπως βλέπουμε ήδη άρχισε το χρώμα "φάβα" στις μπάντες του πλοίου, σήμα του πλοιοκτήτη Νικολαΐδη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-27-01-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι που παρατηρώ Παντελεήμων στην φωτογραφία σου, είναι μία "επιστροφή" σε σχέδια παλαιότερων χρόνων. Όχι βέβαια σε γενική κλίμακα, αλλά τουλάχιστον στον τρόπο πρόσβασης από το ντεκ του σαλονιού στο ντεκ ενδιαίτησης. Μία μόνο σκάλα στην μέση από κάθε πλευρά, όπως δηλαδή και στα περισσότερα αμφίπλωρα που είχαν κατασκευαστεί κυρίως την δεκαετία 2000, και όχι δύο (στα πλάγια) από κάθε πλευρά. Το ίδιο έχουμε δει πολύ πρόσφατα και στα αμφίπλωρα ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ (νυν ULTRACARGA III) και ΩΡΙΩΝ ΙΙΙ (υπό κατασκευή).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0731.jpg

Πρόοδος των εργασιών κατασκευής του _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Μία φωτό από ψηλά - απέναντι, και δύο μέσα από το ναυπηγείο.

IMG_0047.jpg__IMG_0043.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Ευάγγελος Σ σήμερα 15/12. Όπως βλέπουμε η γέφυρα έγινε άσπρη και μέσα στο σαλόνι φαίνονται τα καθίσματα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-33-15-12-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Βλέπω και σε αυτό θα έχει ασανσέρ,πολύ γρήγορα προχωράει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις σήμερα 26/12/2017 στην κατασκευή του Ευάγγελος Σ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστή τον κ. Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-34-26-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή του φωτογράφιση το Ευάγγελος Σ έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά. Οι σκάλες είναι έτοιμες, τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο πλοίο, ενώ γέφυρα και σαλόνι είναι βαμμένα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-36-20-01-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12360_, και δεν αποτελεί βέβαια έκπληξη ότι είναι δηλωμένο για την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας (Πέραμα - Παλούκια).




> Πράγματι οι εργασίες κατασκευής έχουν αρχίσει στο νέο αμφίπλωρο, και όσον αφορά το όνομα του, εμπεριέχει μία μικρή ιστοριούλα (το για ποιόν λόγο δηλαδή του δώθηκε) που ίσως την αναφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον !!!





> Να δούμε αν θα ολοκληρωθεί - καθελκυστεί με το όνομα _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ ή κάποια στιγμή μετονομαστεί (αρκετά πιθανό).


Παντελή έχουμε τίποτα το νεότερο σχετικά με την πιθανολογούμενη μετονομασία του ???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο έχει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12360_, και δεν αποτελεί βέβαια έκπληξη ότι είναι δηλωμένο για την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας (Πέραμα - Παλούκια).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παντελή έχουμε τίποτα το νεότερο σχετικά με την πιθανολογούμενη μετονομασία του ???


Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τελικά θα καθελκυστεί με αυτό το όνομα....και ίσως το αλλάξει ....αργότερα.
Ας δούμε (όσο γίνεται για τι μπροστά του είναι το Μακεδονία ΙΙ και δίπλα του το Ματούλα Κ) τις εξελίξεις στο  Ευάγγελος Σ όπως τις κατέγραψε ο φακός μου σήμερα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. 

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-38-09-02-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τελικά θα καθελκυστεί με αυτό το όνομα....και ίσως το αλλάξει ....αργότερα.


Αν π.χ. δεν μεσολαβήσει κάποια πώληση του στο εξωτερικό (λέω εγώ τώρα !!!). Το βλέπω πάντως αρκετά έτοιμο, λες να 'χουμε καθέλκυση μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το βλέπω πάντως αρκετά έτοιμο, λες να 'χουμε καθέλκυση μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο ???


Επιβεβαίωση. Όπως έμαθα χθες το αμφίπλωρο θα καθελκυστεί πράγματι μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο. Να το δούμε σε χθεσινές φωτογραφίες μέσα από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0448.jpg__IMG_0444.jpg__IMG_0445.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη - 10/02/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για να πάρει ....προ-έγκριση από το νηολόγιο για να αλλάξει το όνομα του από Ευάγγελος Σ σε Μιχαήλ Ν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εχθές ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για να πάρει ....προ-έγκριση από το νηολόγιο για να αλλάξει το όνομα του από Ευάγγελος Σ σε Μιχαήλ Ν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Όπως είχαμε γράψει από τον Αύγουστο, όταν μόλις είχαν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες κατασκευής του,




> Πράγματι οι εργασίες κατασκευής έχουν  αρχίσει στο νέο αμφίπλωρο, και όσον αφορά το όνομα του, εμπεριέχει μία  μικρή ιστοριούλα (το για ποιόν λόγο δηλαδή του δώθηκε) που ίσως την  αναφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον !!!


αλλά και επαναλάβει λίγο αργότερα,




> Να  δούμε αν θα ολοκληρωθεί - καθελκυστεί με το όνομα _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ ή κάποια στιγμή μετονομαστεί (αρκετά πιθανό).


πίσω από το όνομα _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Σ_ υπήρχε μία μικρή "ιστοριούλα". Συγκεκριμμένα, η άδεια για την ναυπήγηση με αυτό το όνομα και αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 12360 ανήκε σε άλλο Σαλαμίνιο πλοιοκτήτη ο οποίος για λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν δεν προχώρησε στην υλοποίηση της. Την παραχώρησε λοιπόν στον κ. Λ. Νικολαΐδη και όπως ήταν φυσικό και αναμενόμενο αυτός προτίμησε να δώσει στο νέο αμφίπλωρο ένα όνομα της οικογενείας του, το _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν_ που μας ανέφερε ο Παντελής, που ανήκε μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό σε άλλο _δικό του αμφίπλωρο_ που πουλήθηκε στη Τουρκία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και την πρώτη σημερινή φωτογραφία του Ευάγγελος Σ σαν *Μιχαήλ Ν* που θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Σ-41-02-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Μιχαήλ Ν από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία στο fb ......μέχρι ο ανιψιός μου να ανεβάσει τα δικά μας.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Μιχαήλ Ν από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία στο fb ......μέχρι ο ανιψιός μου να ανεβάσει τα δικά μας.


Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι φίλε Παντελή και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ένα βίντεο από την σημερινή καθέλκυση του πλοίου. Ευχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι μετά την καθέλκυση του πήγε απέναντι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή δίπλα στο DAMI. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτο δοκιμαστικό σήμερα για το νέο αμφίπλωρο, σε μικρή απόσταση στα ανατολικά της Σαλαμίνας. Σε χρόνο ρεκόρ θα έλεγα από την καθέλκυση του, σχεδόν σε διάστημα μόλις μίας εβδομάδας από αυτή.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Μιχαήλ Ν. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο από το σπίτι μου στη Σαλαμίνα άκουγα τα ferryboat στα Παλούκια που λυσσάνε στα ....σφυρίγματα. Μπήκα στο AIS και είδα το νεότευκτο Μιχαήλ Ν να πηγαίνει στη σκάλα των Παλουκίων και από πίσω του ερχόταν και  το Σταύρος Ν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## leo85

Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

> Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου!!!!


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε για το όμορφο βίντεο,καλοτάξιδο να ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Μιχαήλ Ν. Να δώ πότε θα αλλάξουν οι mont τον τίτλο του θέματος.!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Μιχαήλ Ν* σήμερα βγήκε δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε μέχρι 13 μίλια. Εδώ στην επιστροφή του την ώρα που περνούσε ανοικτά από τα Λιπάσματα επιστρέφοντας στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΙΧΑΗΛ-Ν-48-22-03-2018.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Και μια φωτογραφια δική μου.

P1160876.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

......Ολίγο από μπαρ και σαλόνι όπως την ανέβασε το συνεργείο Βαλσαμάκης που έκανε τα ηλεκτρικά. Καλά τελειώματα.


ΜΙΧΑΗΛ-Ν-50-22-03-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτήν την ώρα το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του νέου αμφίπλωρου στη γραμμή Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το νέο αμφίπλωρο δεμένο στην προβλήτα στα Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας,

IMG_0236.jpg

και να υπενθυμίσουμε στους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ ότι έχει μετονομαστεί, δεν βρίσκεται πλέον υπό κατασκευή και εκτελεί δρομολόγια με νέο όνομα.  

_Μιχαήλ Ν [Michail N - Ευάγγελος Σ]_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιάς και _αναφερθήκαμε σήμερα_ στο παλιό _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν_ που πλέον βρίσκεται στην Τουρκία, να δούμε και το νεότερο, το νεότευκτο _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν_ σε χθεσινή φωτό από τα Παλούκια στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0229.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## leo85

Το Μιχαήλ Ν στις 6-10-2018 από Πέραμα για Σαλαμίνα.

ΜΙΧΑΗΛ-Ν.6-10-2018-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μιχαήλ Ν είναι το δεύτερο αμφίπλωρο που πηγαίνει να δέσει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μιχαήλ Ν έρχεται Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Το Παναγιώτης Δ αφού τελείωσε με τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια έφυγε και πάει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του που θα κρατήσει μέχρι τέλη Φλεβάρη αρχές Μάρτη. Καλές Γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι σήμερα το Παναγιώτης Δ σήμερα θα έρθει στα Παλούκια, μέχρι να γίνει το ΣΑΣ και στη θέση του θα πάει το Μιχαήλ Ν για την ακινησία του. Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ έφυγε από Παλούκια και πάει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του και το Μιχαήλ Ν έρχεται από Κούλουρη στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Μιχαήλ Ν* φωτογραφημένο από το Καματερό σε ένα προχθεσινό του δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΙΧΑΗΛ-Ν-53-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μιχαήλ Ν έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πάει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του. Μάλλον θα πιάσει δουλειά το Σαλαμινομάχος?

----------


## pantelis2009

To Μιχαήλ Ν έφυγε πριν λίγο από την Κούλουρη και έρχεται στα Παλούκια, τώρα που άδειασαν 3 θέσεις. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

